# (3) Ferrari F40's & a McLaren



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

A couple of the guys asked me to post these. It's my first go-round with customizing. Nothing fancy just straight paint jobs and decals with a custom wing and rollbar on the McLaren. I need to kill some time until my track sells and I can start on another one. Hope you like the cars. I know, the IGOL Ferrari has Pirelli advertising and Goodyear tires. I just thought it looked cool. Please feel free to critique. You guys are the Pros and I value your opinions. Thanks!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

they look really good!nice finish all around!you should talk to bobzilla for some hooters decals,though for your canam!lol!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

They look really nice... Specially the Mclaren.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great cars!!!*

Don't sweat the mixing of sponsors either. Your cars, your track, you rule, have fun. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome job on those!!!!!!!!!! Post some pics of the track, looks nice.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Take a bow dude -- very well done! :thumbsup:

What a way to perk up a bunch of tired old Tyco Ferraris.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Jimmy49098 said:


> Awesome job on those!!!!!!!!!! Post some pics of the track, looks nice.


Thanks Jimmy! Check my gallery for track pics.


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Take a bow dude -- very well done! :thumbsup:
> 
> What a way to perk up a bunch of tired old Tyco Ferraris.


Thanks Doba! I was hoping you would like them. Your stamp of approval means a lot.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome job on all!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And a killer track to!! Top notch scenery!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just out of curiosity, not that I can swing it, but if I hit the megamillions.... Is your track still for sale?? I can still dream... If you haven't yet, be sure you check on yankee_3b's photos!! You won't regret it!! :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Awesome job on all!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And a killer track to!! Top notch scenery!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just out of curiosity, not that I can swing it, but if I hit the megamillions.... Is your track still for sale?? I can still dream... If you haven't yet, be sure you chick on yankee_3b's photos!! You won't regret it!! :thumbsup:


Thanks! The track is still for sale. A lot of good deals in Vegas right now!


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Very nice*

Beautiful work... I would be proud to claim any of these as my ride. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Fantastic work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

First go round??? Those are some awesome cars on an awesome looking track!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

yep, i think thats the nicest scenery track i ever saw.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wow!! awesome jobs on those cars man!! and you got a nice track with nice scenery too!!

Wes


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I love the McLaren it is really sweet

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice job on the Ferrari liveries. Now I'm tempted to go out an get a couple more and get sacreligious with the paint.


----------

